# PCGH-Allround-PC GTX1060-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-6500 und 240-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Allround-PC GTX1060-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-6500 und 240-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Die Geforce GTX 1070 ist nicht mit jedem Geldbeutel kompatibel. Die neu vorgestellte Geforce GTX 1060 ist schneller und kaum teurer als die Radeon RX 480 und daher die perfekte Wahl für unseren neuen PCGH-Allround-PC.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Allround-PC GTX1060-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-6500 und 240-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

Auch hier meine ehrliche Meinung zum "Allround-PC GTX1060 Edition"

Negative Punkte an diesem PC:
- Referenzdesign der Grafikkarte, ebenfalls wie bei der GTX1070-Edition
- Wieder dieses Netzteil. Ich weiß nicht, wie "anspruchsvoll" die GTX1060 (z.B. Lastwechsel) ist, aber dennoch ist dieses Netzteil Quatsch. Was spricht gegen ein E10 mit 400 Watt? 
- Gehäuse, ein oben verbautes Netzteil ist absolut nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. 
- Die BX200 ist nicht gerade die beste SSD, die Geschwindigkeiten brechen bei größeren Datenmengen stark ein. Natürlich muss man auch hinterfragen, wie stark das im Alltag zur Last fällt, aber z.B. eine SanDisk Ultra 2 wäre auch eine gute Alternative gewesen. Preispunkt ist ähnlich. 

Neutral:
- Immerhin nicht schnellen RAM runtergetaktet
- B-Board ist ok, auch wenn ich den Preispunkt nicht genau kenne (ca. 1100€?)
- Kühler ist ok, aber auch etwas groß. Dafür ist die CPU schön kühl.

Es kommt wohl auf den Preis drauf an, ob ich diesen PC weiterempfehlen könnte oder nicht, tendenziell aber eher nicht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Na ja, Kooperation mit Cooler Master, würde ich sagen, daher auch das Netzteil.
Aber ein B150 Board hat da nichts zu suchen. Unter H170 ist Skylake meines Erachtens für den Eimer.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (16. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Frage wieso gibt es einen GTX 1060 PC aber keinen RX 480 PC?
Letztere ist wenigstens schon verfügbar!


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

Weils eine AMD Karte ist, AMD kauft keiner.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (17. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weils eine AMD Karte ist, AMD kauft keiner.



Achso deswegen kamen News auf wo die RX 480 weg ging wie warme Semmel als Referenz!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Achso deswegen kamen News auf wo die RX 480 weg ging wie warme Semmel als Referenz!



Ist aber so, Fertig Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft niemand.


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (17. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber so, Fertig Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft niemand.


Erst hieß es "AMD kauft niemand", jetzt heißt es "Fertig Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft niemand", entscheid dich mal.
Ergibt nämlich irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## efdev (17. Juli 2016)

Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Erst hieß es "AMD kauft niemand", jetzt heißt es "Fertig Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft niemand", entscheid dich mal.
> Ergibt nämlich irgendwie keinen Sinn.



Thresh hat das bestimmt in Zusammenhang mit dem Thread hier gemeint sollte also klar sein.
Früher gab es wohl auch mal AMD Rechner bei PCGH haben sich aber anscheinend bescheiden verkauft also wurde es aus dem Angebot herausgenommen

(So zumindest was ich das letzte mal gelesen hab als das T hema anfing)


----------



## freieswort (17. Juli 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage wieso gibt es einen GTX 1060 PC aber keinen RX 480 PC?


amd grafikkarten verkaufen sich im vergleich zu nvidia karten äußerst bescheiden, amd hat nur einen zwanzig prozentigen marktanteil bei verkauften karten, da pcgh schon einige male versucht hat am karten zu verkaufen die jedoch immer relativ schnell eingestellt werden mussten, ist amd bei komplett pc's noch schwächer aufgestellt


----------



## Birbus (17. Juli 2016)

Besser werden wird es auch nicht, dadurch das man nur nvidia pcs anbietet verstärkt man ja nur noch das weniger amd pcs kaufen würden


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube auch, dass das Angebot auf die Nachfrage zu geschnitten ist.
Ich glaube aber auch, dass AMD langsam wieder konkurrenzfähig wird.
Vielleicht gibt es ja in nicht allzu ferner Zeit noch einen Anlauf?!
Grüße
phila


----------



## Freiheraus (17. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte den PCGH-PC DX11-Edition genannt. Passt zum angestaubten Benchparkour womit vermutlich die Leistung ermittelt wurde.


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (17. Juli 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Thresh hat das bestimmt in Zusammenhang mit dem Thread hier gemeint sollte also klar sein.


Es ist eben sehr offensiv formuliert, kann bei vielen auch als stumpfer Hate ankommen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. Juli 2016)

Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Es ist eben sehr offensiv formuliert, kann bei vielen auch als stumpfer Hate ankommen.



Das ist eben Threshold.


----------



## cht47 (18. Juli 2016)

Aus welchen alten Restbeständen bezieht ihr noch die Tower?
Die PSU (Netzteil) hat unten zu sein und sollte gar nicht mit in die Luftzirkulation der anderen Komponenten. Die Auswirkungen auf die Lebensdauer der PSU wenn sie sich 21-25°C Luft vom Boden zieht oder vorgewärmte 30-40°C aus dem Tower sind enorm. Außerdem schaut es besser aus wenn der CPU Kühler nicht direkt neben dem Netzteil klebt. 
Die HDD ist auch nicht entkoppelt, was zu nervigen Schwingungsübertragungen führen kann und das macht dann im leisen 2D Betrieb die nervigsten Geräusche. Ich habe schon billige CoolerMaster Tower an Bekannte empfohlen die all die Probleme nicht haben. Die Schnellverschlüsse für 3,5 und 5,25 Zoll Schächte finde ich bei diesem Tower schon wieder absurd.
Alles im allen dachte ich hey, dass ist mal ein PC den man getrost Freunden empfehlen kann ohne sich jedesmal eine Stunde hinsetzen zu müssen um das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis durch kalkulieren zu müssen und die Leute mit Shoplinks zu versorgen, aber den PC kann man so nicht empfehlen. (zu dem RAM bei einem 800€+ Rechner sag ich am besten gar nichts)

Noch ein Tipp für die 1500€+ Rechner in eurem Sortiment.. Onboard Sound? Ernsthaft? Schon mal Kopfhörer mit 600 Ohm angeschlossen?

Ihr wisst es doch besser und trotzdem darf die Verkaufsabteilung die PCs zusammen friemeln ..


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Erst hieß es "AMD kauft niemand", jetzt heißt es "Fertig Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft niemand", entscheid dich mal.
> Ergibt nämlich irgendwie keinen Sinn.



Du verstehst es offenbar nicht, daher erkläre ich es noch mal.
Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft nun mal niemand., Das ist Fakt.
PCGH hatte ja mal Rechner mit AMD Karten im Angebot, nur hat die niemand gekauft und daher ist es einfach sinnlos, dass Alternate derartige Rechner konfiguriert, die dann niemand kauft. Das kostet nur Geld, erwirtschaftet aber keins.



Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Es ist eben sehr offensiv formuliert, kann bei vielen auch als stumpfer Hate ankommen.



Es ist als Fakt formuliert und man könnte daraus schließen, dass AMD schlicht zu wenig Marketing betreibt. 
Es muss ja ein Grund haben, wieso User, die nicht so den Plan haben -- denn jemand, der einen Plan hat, kauft sich keinen Fertig Rechner -- immer zu Nvidia tendieren und AMD grundsätzlich ablehnen.
Und dem muss sich nun auch der PCGH Rechner anpassen.
Wollen die User ausschließlich Nvidia Karten haben, ist es sinnlos, Rechner mit AMD Karten anzubieten, denn die werden eben nicht gekauft. Man passt sich der Nachfrage an.
Es liegt aber an AMD selbst, eine Nachfrage nach AMD Karten zu erzeugen.



cht47 schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp für die 1500€+ Rechner in eurem Sortiment.. Onboard Sound? Ernsthaft? Schon mal Kopfhörer mit 600 Ohm angeschlossen?
> 
> Ihr wisst es doch besser und trotzdem darf die Verkaufsabteilung die PCs zusammen friemeln ..



Auch das ist wieder eine Kostenfrage und eine Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Du kannst natürlich eine Soundkarte einbauen. Das macht den Rechner aber teurer und wahrscheinlich brauchen 99% der User diese Soundkarte schlicht nicht, daher ist es unwirtschaftlich ein Produkt einzubauen, das die meisten nicht nutzen werden.
Abgesehen davon sinkt die Zahl der Käufer, wenn ein Produkt eine bestimmten Preis überschreitet. Einen 1500€ Rechner kaufen z.B. 1000 Leute -- denn für die ist 1500€ die Grenze. Ein 1600€ Rechner kaufen nur noch 400 Leute, da den anderen der Rechner eben zu teuer ist. Schon stimmt die Kalkulation nicht mehr und das ganze wird unwirtschaftlich -- denn schließlich will Alternate damit Geld verdienen, denn sonst bräuchten sie das nicht machen.

Darüber hinaus kann sich jeder, der großen Wert auf guten Klang legt, eine extra Soundkarte extra kaufen und einbauen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. Juli 2016)

Ehrliche Meinung von mir:

- Das Board hat in einem solchen Rechner nichts verloren, hier wäre ein H170 oder Z170 angebracht (bevor hier jemand mit "SLI geht eh nicht" kommt: Es geht um die Ausstattung/ Layout des Boards!)
- Die SSD ist leider auch nicht das Wahre, eine Samsung 850 Pro wäre wohl besser. Warum wurde schon angesprochen

Über das Netzteil lässt sich streiten, da aber wohl eine Kooperation mit CM besteht, ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt (ich teile auch nicht die Meinung das CM "Schrott" wäre!). Auch die WD Blue wäre nicht so richtig meine Wahl, eher die Red. Letztlich fehlt der anvisierte Preis um den Rechner abschließend beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. Juli 2016)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Über das Netzteil lässt sich streiten, da aber wohl eine Kooperation mit CM besteht, ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt (ich teile auch nicht die Meinung das CM "Schrott" wäre!).



Man könnte aber wenn dann ein G450M nehmen, das ist wenigstens nicht gruppenreguliert.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. Juli 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Man könnte aber wenn dann ein G450M nehmen, das ist wenigstens nicht gruppenreguliert.



Klar, es geht besser. Unbedingt schlimm finde ich es allerdings nicht.

@cht47: 
Bezüglich der Anordnung des Netzteils: Jahrzehnte hat die Anordnung so funktioniert und plötzlich ists ********? Da ist wohl jemand übel aufs Marketing herein gefallen. 
Man könnte auch dagegen halten: Das Netzteil unten verbaut saugt Staub und Dreck vom Boden an (den man immer haben wird, egal wie oft man putzt). Stichwort Lebenszeit.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Juli 2016)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Über das Netzteil lässt sich streiten, da aber wohl eine Kooperation mit CM besteht, ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt (ich teile auch nicht die Meinung das CM "Schrott" wäre!).



Es gibt keinerlei Kooperation mit Cooler Master, bei diesem PC haben wir auf den Preis geachtet und das verwendete CM-Netzteil hat sich in den letzten Monaten als stabiles und leises Produkt erwiesen.  Wir hätten auch mehr davon gehabt das teurere PCGH-Netzteil von Seasonic zu verbauen, aber das passt für diesen PC nicht und hätte den PC-Preis nach oben getrieben.


----------



## flotus1 (30. Juli 2016)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ehrliche Meinung von mir:
> 
> - Das Board hat in einem solchen Rechner nichts verloren, hier wäre ein H170 oder Z170 angebracht (bevor hier jemand mit "SLI geht eh nicht" kommt: Es geht um die Ausstattung/ Layout des Boards!)
> - Die SSD ist leider auch nicht das Wahre, eine Samsung 850 Pro wäre wohl besser. Warum wurde schon angesprochen



Eine Samsung 850 Pro wiederum wäre das andere Extrem. Privatnutzer haben davon keinen Vorteil und in einen PC der eher im Budget-Bereich angesiedelt ist wäre sie vollkommen fehl am Platz. Nur wegen der SSD müsste der Rechner 50-100€ teurer werden, und der Nutzer merkt es nicht. Also einen Vorteil, den Preis merkt er natürlich.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. Juli 2016)

Warum sollen Privatnutzer von der SAMSUNG 850 Pro keinen Vorteil haben? Jetzt einmal ungeachtet, ob dies vom Preisbudget möglich ist etc. 
Wenn die 850 Pro - wovon bei 'Pro' auszugehen ist - schneller bzw. bessere Zugriffszeiten hat, sollte doch auch der 'normale' Anwender einen Vorteil haben! 

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## flotus1 (31. Juli 2016)

Interessanter Ansatz. Weil Pro drauf steht muss es sein Geld für meinen Anwendungsfall wert sein. 
Ob Marketing-Experten schon auf diesen Kniff aufmerksam geworden sind?

Aber gut, Scherz beiseite.
Selbst wenn die "Pro"-Variante mit Zugriffszeiten aufwarten könnte die nochmal eine Größenordnung kleiner sind als bei der Evo - man würde davon außer bei sehr speziellen Anwendungen nichts mitbekommen. Einfach weil selbst bei den sehr günstigen SSDs die Zugriffszeiten in einem Bereich liegen bei dem ein Mensch bei den typischen Computer-Tätigkeiten keine Unterschiede erkennt. Wichtig ist einfach nur dass sie um Größenordnungen geringer sind als bei herkömmlichen HDDs.
Die einzige echte Schwäche die die Crucial BX200 gegenüber einer höherwertigen SSD wie beispielsweise der Samsung 850 Evo hat ist dass sie ihre Schreibraten bei großen Datenmengen nicht halten kann. Da für Gamer eher die Leseraten interessant sind kann man bei geringem Budget damit leben. Über den Aufpreis für besagte 850Evo oder Crucials MX 200 lässt sich noch diskutieren, bei einer Installation merkt der Durchschnitts-Gamer hier unter Umständen sogar einen Unterschied. Der Aufpreis für eine Pro ist aber rausgeschmissenes Geld wenn man nicht sehr gute Gründe für diese Wahl hat.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. August 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Es gibt keinerlei Kooperation mit Cooler Master, bei diesem PC haben wir auf den Preis geachtet und das verwendete CM-Netzteil hat sich in den letzten Monaten als stabiles und leises Produkt erwiesen.  Wir hätten auch mehr davon gehabt das teurere PCGH-Netzteil von Seasonic zu verbauen, aber das passt für diesen PC nicht und hätte den PC-Preis nach oben getrieben.



Dann finde ich persölich das umso schlimmer, dass ihr ein Cooler Master-Netzteil verwendet habt. Wenn eine Koopieration mit CM bestanden hätte, wäre es in meinen Augen noch halbwegs legitim gewesen. 
Aber so verstehe ich es leider nicht. Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch zu sehr in der Verbrauchersicht. Mich würde interessieren, was ihr für einen PC zusammenstellen würdet, wenn kein Alternate/sonstiger Sponsor/Partner im Nacken sitzt. 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte in diesem Fall aber nicht kritisieren, dass ihr Partner habt, denn ansonsten wäre weder das Heft, die PCs noch diese Webseite in diesem Stil wohl machbar.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (1. August 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz. Weil Pro drauf steht muss es sein Geld für meinen Anwendungsfall wert sein.
> Ob Marketing-Experten schon auf diesen Kniff aufmerksam geworden sind?.



Nein, so war das auch nicht gemeint. Sicherlich bin ich mir bewußt, dass der Verbraucher allenthalben getäuscht und mit marketingtechnischen Tricks und Kniffen getäuscht wird. 

Gleichwohl erwarte ich aber - vielleicht im technischen Bereich mehr als woanders - dass, wenn die Bezeichnung PRO verwendet wird, dies sich auch in einer besseren, wie auch immer gearteten Weise, niederschlägt bzw. bessere Ergebnisse erbringt. Ich denke da z.B. bei WD an die red & green bzw. Enterprise-Versionen.

Aber aufgrund der Beschreibung wurde das nunmehr vollumfänglich geklärt.


----------



## flotus1 (2. August 2016)

Ich behaupte ja nicht dass die Pro keine Vorzüge hätte. Nur hat sie für durchschnitts-PC-Spieler keinen Vorteil gegenüber ihrem um einiges günstigeren Pendant "Evo". Zu nennen wären beispielsweise eine höhere garantierte Schreibleistung (irrelevant für Konsumenten, alle SSDs übertreffen ihre TBW um ein vielfaches) und 10 Jahre Garantie.
Der Name verrät es schon: sie richtet sich eher an professionelle Anwender. Als Gamer würde man sich ja auch keine Quadro-GPU kaufen nur weil die viel mehr kostet und in manchen professionellen Anwendungen scheller ist.

Edit: naja die meisten jedenfalls, kürzlich schlug hier einer auf der sich in den Kopf gesetzt hatte sogar eine Tesla-Karte für einen Gaming-PC zu nutzen. Der war aber auch reichlich beratungsresistent


----------



## Lichtfaenger (3. August 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja nicht dass die Pro keine Vorzüge hätte. Nur hat sie für durchschnitts-PC-Spieler keinen Vorteil gegenüber ihrem um einiges günstigeren Pendant "Evo". Zu nennen wären beispielsweise eine höhere garantierte Schreibleistung (irrelevant für Konsumenten, alle SSDs übertreffen ihre TBW um ein vielfaches) und 10 Jahre Garantie.
> Der Name verrät es schon: sie richtet sich eher an professionelle Anwender. Als Gamer würde man sich ja auch keine Quadro-GPU kaufen nur weil die viel mehr kostet und in manchen professionellen Anwendungen scheller ist.



Wie schon von mir geschrieben, jetzt ist auch mir klar. Auf der anderen Seite ist es für jemanden wie mich - der noch keine SSD in seinem Rechner hat - auch schwierig den allgemeinen Geschwindigkeitsschub einer SSD mangels eigener Erfahrung zu kennen. 

Man liest (in den Marketingbeschreibungen, Berichten, Editorials etc.) immer nur die reinen technischen Daten (Beispiel: Vergleich SATA-SSD und die "neuen" NVME-PCI-Express) und ist dann natürlich erst einmal hin und weg und denkt, _boah,  das muss ich auch haben_ oder das _brauche ich auch_! 

Dass das im realen Alltagsbetrieb u. U. gar nicht so groß ins Gewicht fällt, ist einem just zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht bewusst. Von daher sind Foren wie dieses hier hilfreich, damit dahingehend eine Aufklärung betrieben wird, von Usern die hier mitreden können. Sofern denn eine Rückmeldung kommt.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Dass das im realen Alltagsbetrieb u. U. gar nicht so groß ins Gewicht fällt, ist einem just zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht bewusst. Von daher sind Foren wie dieses hier hilfreich, damit dahingehend eine Aufklärung betrieben wird, von Usern die hier mitreden können. Sofern denn eine Rückmeldung kommt.



Und darauf baut die Marketing Abteilung.
Die werfen mit irgendwelchen Zahlen um sich, die sie sich aus dem Ärmel gezogen haben, damit Leute, sie sich nicht so auskennen, darauf reinfallen und das Zeugs kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2016)

Noch mal zum Netzteil: Selbst bei unseren Freunden von Computerbase ist das Netzteil als Testsieger vom Platz gegangen: Drei 40-Euro-Netzteile im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Wenn jemand also in diesem Preisbereich eine bessere Alternative anzubieten hat, nur her damit, aber schlaue Ratschläge wie "da gibt es bessere Netzteile" helfen da nicht weiter. Für 200.000 Euro bekomme ich auch einen Ferrari der schneller ist als ein Fiat


----------



## flotus1 (5. August 2016)

Da taucht jemand mutig den kleinen Zeh ins Haifischbecken...


----------



## Körschgen (5. August 2016)

Geht vllt auch damit los, dass 40 € Netzteile nicht unbedingt in Spiele PCs gehören...
Da bringt auch ein Test gegen 3 andere Billigheimern nicht viel... Ausser die Erkenntnis das beste vom schlechten zu haben.
Für wenig mehr gibt es brauchbare NT mit besserer Spannungsregulation etc...
Wer die 20€ mehr nicht hat....


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Netzteil: Selbst bei unseren Freunden von Computerbase ist das Netzteil als Testsieger vom Platz gegangen: Drei 40-Euro-Netzteile im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
> 
> Wenn jemand also in diesem Preisbereich eine bessere Alternative anzubieten hat, nur her damit, aber schlaue Ratschläge wie "da gibt es bessere Netzteile" helfen da nicht weiter. Für 200.000 Euro bekomme ich auch einen Ferrari der schneller ist als ein Fiat



Was auch nicht schwer ist, da die anderen beiden Netzteil noch schlechter sind.

Wenn man Müll mit Schrott vergleicht, kann es passieren, dass Schrott gewinnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> ...Wenn jemand also in diesem Preisbereich eine bessere Alternative anzubieten hat, nur her damit, aber schlaue Ratschläge wie ...


Viele vergessen, dass es ein Budgetrechner ist. Und dazu taugt Eure Zusammenstellung gut. Was spricht gegen das Netzteil oben, es erspart einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter und ist viel leiser, als eine Öffnung nach oben. Dass das Netzteil 5°C wärmer wird interessiert wen? Die CPU ist ausreichend, Grafikkarte in in der Refenzausführung mit Aluminiumgehäuse viel wertiger als die Custommodelle, dazu bläst sie die Lüft ebenso teilweise aus dem Gehäuse, das Board ist für alle "Ich kaufe den Rechner und lasse ihn so" völlig ausreichend, in der Preisklasse kauft niemand eine PCIe SSD mit doppeltem Preis pro GB-Speicher, der kleine Scythe Katana ist weiterhin leise genug und mit seinem geringen Gewicht gerade für Skylake gut. Alles schön so, gäbe es den Rechner für 999,-€, aber gut, dafür hat man die tolle Alternate-Garantie und wer will schon die Zusammenbauscrew mit Preisen wie in Bangladesh ausbeuten?

Leute, seht das positive und nicht immer das "so wäre es noch besser", dafür gibt es auch bei PCGH teurere Rechner. Natürlich wäre ein E10-400W schön, ich möchte aber nicht wissen, was es im Einkauf mehr kostet.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viele vergessen, dass es ein Budgetrechner ist. Und dazu taugt Eure Zusammenstellung gut. Was spricht gegen das Netzteil oben, es erspart einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter und ist viel leiser, als eine Öffnung nach oben. Dass das Netzteil 5°C wärmer wird interessiert wen? Die CPU ist ausreichend, Grafikkarte in in der Refenzausführung mit Aluminiumgehäuse viel wertiger als die Custommodelle, dazu bläst sie die Lüft ebenso teilweise aus dem Gehäuse, das Board ist für alle "Ich kaufe den Rechner und lasse ihn so" völlig ausreichend, in der Preisklasse kauft niemand eine PCIe SSD mit doppeltem Preis pro GB-Speicher, der kleine Scythe Katana ist weiterhin leise genug und mit seinem geringen Gewicht gerade für Skylake gut. Alles schön so, gäbe es den Rechner für 999,-€, aber gut, dafür hat man die tolle Alternate-Garantie und wer will schon die Zusammenbauscrew mit Preisen wie in Bangladesh ausbeuten?
> 
> Leute, seht das positive und nicht immer das "so wäre es noch besser", dafür gibt es auch bei PCGH teurere Rechner. Natürlich wäre ein E10-400W schön, ich möchte aber nicht wissen, was es im Einkauf mehr kostet.



Danke, wahre Worte, du hast es verstanden


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viele vergessen, dass es ein Budgetrechner ist. Und dazu taugt Eure Zusammenstellung gut. Was spricht gegen das Netzteil oben, es erspart einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter und ist viel leiser, als eine Öffnung nach oben. Dass das Netzteil 5°C wärmer wird interessiert wen? Die CPU ist ausreichend, Grafikkarte in in der Refenzausführung mit Aluminiumgehäuse viel wertiger als die Custommodelle, dazu bläst sie die Lüft ebenso teilweise aus dem Gehäuse, das Board ist für alle "Ich kaufe den Rechner und lasse ihn so" völlig ausreichend, in der Preisklasse kauft niemand eine PCIe SSD mit doppeltem Preis pro GB-Speicher, der kleine Scythe Katana ist weiterhin leise genug und mit seinem geringen Gewicht gerade für Skylake gut. Alles schön so, gäbe es den Rechner für 999,-€, aber gut, dafür hat man die tolle Alternate-Garantie und wer will schon die Zusammenbauscrew mit Preisen wie in Bangladesh ausbeuten?
> 
> Leute, seht das positive und nicht immer das "so wäre es noch besser", dafür gibt es auch bei PCGH teurere Rechner. Natürlich wäre ein E10-400W schön, ich möchte aber nicht wissen, was es im Einkauf mehr kostet.



Das Teil kostet 1199€. 
Da würde ich nicht von "Budget Rechner" reden.
Und wenn ich so 10% des Budget ins Netzteil stecken würde -- das macht man in der Regel -- sind das 119€. Da ist auf jeden Fall ein 400 Watt E10 drin.
Also, mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. August 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke, wahre Worte, du hast es verstanden



Wie ich mehrfach betont habe, verstehe ich euch auch, ihr müsst in diesem Fall als Unternehmer auftreten. 
Aber wie wäre es z.B. mit einem Cooler Master G450M? Natürlich ist dieses Netzteil teurer, aber bei einem PC der 1200€ kostet, sollte es an 15€ nicht scheitern.
Ich verstehe auch: 7€ x 500 PCs = 3500€
Kenne den EK-Preisunterschied von G450M und B500 nicht, genauso wenig wie die Absatzzahlen des PCs, daher sollte dies einfach als Beispiel dienen. 

Für 1200€ bekomme ich als Eigenbau einen PC mit 
- i5 6600k
- Z170-Board 
- Brocken 2 PCGH (tolles Produkt!)
- 16GB DDR4 3200MHz
- Custom GTX1070
- 250GB SSD
- 1TB HDD
- E10 400W 
Selbstverständlich muss man noch den Zusammenbau und euren Aufwand mit einbeziehen. 
Aber dich jemand fragt, was ist der bessere PC, was würdest du der Person raten?
Ich gehe mal davon aus: "Nimm den Schraubendreher in die Hand und bau ihn dir selber". 
Wir alle sind doch Hardware- und Selbstbaubegeistert, sonst wären wir hier nicht im Forum aktiv.
Du bist leider in der unglücklichen Lage, ein Netzteil-Fetischisten-Forum im Rücken zu haben. 
Nimm es uns nicht zu übel, aber es ist doch unser Job, alles besser zu wissen. Wären wir sonst hier? 
PS: Ich wäre ja immer noch für die Schnütz & PCGH-Edition eines PCs. Bei Bedarf melden! 
Der wird dann halt etwas teurer …


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil kostet 1199€. Da würde ich nicht von "Budget Rechner" reden..


Mein Gott, Budget für "extreme.pcgameshardware" Verhältnisse.
 Eine GTX 960 pfffff...  

Damit liegst Du über 80% der Grafikkarten im Feld, vermutlich noch höher.
Natürlich ist das reale" Budget" ein FX 4300 mit GX 750, aber wir reden
 hier von einem vollwertigem Spielerechner, mit dem man in FullHD alles 
in Ultra spielen kann. Dafür müssen hier und da Abstriche gemacht werden.
Natürlich wären 20,-€ mehr in Netzteil schön, und 20,-€ im Speicher, und
im Board, und im Gehäuse, und leise Lüfter, und ....  Dann geht man in der
Liste einfach weiter nach rechts, da kommt das alles.

Geht doch mal in den Kaufhäuser und schaut, was man dort für das Geld
bekommt. Die Alternative des Zusammenbaus ist nicht für jeden geeignet,
wie man an den täglichen Strängen der massiven Probleme beim Zusammen-
bau sieht. Und wenn eine Komponenten kaputt ist, beginnt der Ärger.
Wir haben hier alles doppelt und dreifach zum testen rumfliegen, aber
der Erstkäufer?

Wieso eigentlich 10% für das Netzteil? Ich bin für 33% des Herzes eines
Rechners, der CPU. Warum ist denn in einem 1000,-€ Rechner kein i7?
Warum wohl. Natürlich wäre ein E10-400W sehr stimmig, aber der 
gewöhnliche Käufer denkt bei 400W"ohh, am Netzteil gespart", also
muss der arme Daniel einen Kompromiss zwischen dem, was sich gut
verkauft, was erträgliche Einkaufspreise hat und was technisch ok ist
finden. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? 

Wir sind nicht die Klientel der Rechner. Und Großeltern, die ihren Kindern
eine Freude machen wollen, kann man jeden der PCGH Rechner bedenkenlos
 empfehlen. Was musste ich mir bei Conrad schon für schlimme Dinge anhören,
wenn ahnungslose Käufer neben mir eine "Fachberatung" bekamen....



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> ...Für 1200€ bekomme ich als Eigenbau einen PC mit …


Betriebssystem vergessen, das gehen die ersten 100,-€ hin, wenn man nicht
Lotterie via ebay spielen will.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich 10% für das Netzteil? Ich bin für 33% des Herzes eines
> Rechners, der CPU. Warum ist denn in einem 1000,-€ Rechner kein i7?
> Warum wohl. Natürlich wäre ein E10-400W sehr stimmig, aber der
> gewöhnliche Käufer denkt bei 400W"ohh, am Netzteil gespart", also
> ...



Du hast also richtig Ahnung von Marktpreisen, Kalkulation und Marketing?
Menno, ich bin schwer beeindruckt. 
Echt jetzt.

Mir geht es schlicht um Qualität. ein PCGH Rechner ist qualitativ um Längen besser als das, was du zu 99% sonst wo im Internet kriegst.
Da kann ich erwarten, dass diese Qualität auch beim Netzteil angesetzt wird.
Der Rechner hat nicht mal eine Leistungsaufnahme von 200 Watt. Was soll da ein 500 Watt Grotte -- ach ja Gruppe Netzteil drin?
Da baue ich lieber ein höherwertiges, kleineres Netzteil ein.
Aber -- hey, das Marketing muss ja 500 Watt anpreisen, sonst sieht das im Flyer beschissen aus und der User, der keinen Plan hat, kauft keinen Rechner mit AMD Karte und keinen Rechner mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Körschgen (6. August 2016)

Gerade das gewisse Maß an Qualität, was anderen fertig Möhren fehlt, würde ich hier gerne sehen...

Ich würde so ein Netzteil niemals kaufen, geschweige denn irgendwem empfehlen...

Wäre einfach schön sagen zu können:
Nimm einen PCGH PC, da machst du nix falsch...

Aber solche Netzteile und GPUs im Refdesign...

Da kann ich auch zu jedem anderen Fertig PC greifen...

Wo bleibt das mindestmaß Anspruch an Technik und Qualität wie es im Forum vorherrscht.

Nicht ohne Grund wird selbst da selten so ein PCGH PC empfohlen...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Betriebssystem vergessen, das gehen die ersten 100,-€ hin, wenn man nicht
> Lotterie via ebay spielen will.



Da hat du recht, ja. Aber eine Firma wie Alternate kauf Win10 bestimmt nicht für 100€ ein.


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2016)

Einkaufspreis hat auch wenig mit Verkaufspreis zu tun.  Stichwort: Steuern.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. August 2016)

Steuern sind garantiert nicht das Einzige. 
Zumindest habe ich in der BWL-Vorlesung noch mehr gelernt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (17. August 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Gerade das gewisse Maß an Qualität, was anderen fertig Möhren fehlt, würde ich hier gerne sehen...
> 
> Ich würde so ein Netzteil niemals kaufen, geschweige denn irgendwem empfehlen...
> 
> ...



Mal ne einfache Frage: Wem empfiehlst du denn Fertig-PCs?
Ich rate grundsätzlich jedem davon ab. 

Wer aber unbedingt einen haben will, kann sich in meinen Augen sehr wohl die PCGH Modelle ansehen. Man muss einige Abstriche machen, das juckt aber die allerwenigsten Komplett-PC Käufer, sondern nur denjenigen der letztlich gefragt wird: "Is der gut? Und reicht der fürs neue CoD?".
Wer sich auskennt, kann am Ende aus den Dingern durchaus was machen und landet nicht in irgend ner beschissenen Aufrüstfalle weil z.B. irgend nen billigst Minigehäuse ohne Lüftereinbauplätze verwendet wurde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. August 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Zumindest habe ich in der BWL-Vorlesung noch mehr gelernt.


Ja, die BWLler können rechnen.


----------

